

Strange Brews: The Genes of Craft Beer - nkurz
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/27/science/craft-beer-at-the-genetic-level.html

======
127001brewer
_The beers’ colors are as varied as their flavors, ranging from cloudy gold to
clear amber. Yet with the single exception of the yeasts used to ferment them,
Mr. Prahl explains, they are all the exact same brew._

It's really interesting how much yeast influences (through fermentation) a
beer. You can even combine yeasts to give a beer an even more complex
characteristics (as discussed in the book, "Yeast: The Practical Guide to Beer
Fermentation"[1], written by Chris White of White Labs).

1\. [http://www.brewerspublications.com/books/yeast-the-
practical...](http://www.brewerspublications.com/books/yeast-the-practical-
guide-to-beer-fermentation/)

